# swords or nunchuks



## rachel (Jun 4, 2003)

I want to take up a weapon but I can't decide between nunchuks or sword. Nunchuks are cool to see in action but I've been reading "The power and the way.Secrets of Japanese strategy" and I like that. It deals with swords. Who does nunchuks,who does swords and why do you like the one you prefer?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 4, 2003)

I did "informal" training with the nunchaku back in the '70s (it was a Bruce Lee thing) and have since trained (formally) with the katana (Kenpo) and the jian (T'ai Chi Ch'uan) and have found that the sword has a special "feeling" which the 'chuks lack.  This may just be a personal thing, but I've heard others say the same thing.  If you should find that the sword doesn't feel right, there's always time to try the nunchaku.  I hope this helps.  Good luck! 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Billy Lear (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *I did "informal" training with the nunchaku back in the '70s (it was a Bruce Lee thing) and have since trained (formally) with the katana (Kenpo) and the jian (T'ai Chi Ch'uan) and have found that the sword has a special "feeling" which the 'chuks lack.  This may just be a personal thing, but I've heard others say the same thing.  If you should find that the sword doesn't feel right, there's always time to try the nunchaku.  I hope this helps.  Good luck!
> 
> Trying to avoid life's potholes,
> Randy Strausbaugh *



The sword is a more controlled weapon. Nunchaku can be controlled as well, but they are far more difficult to become truly skilled with.

Just a thought,
Billy Lear, UKS  :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 4, 2003)

or Japanese Katana are my choices.  Fun and teach you a lot about "the Flow of Motion".

Love them Both.

My 2 cents


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 4, 2003)

Sword play is nice for show but if you truly are in the art for self defense. Nunchakus are more conceilable, hence more usefull.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 4, 2003)

> Sword play is nice for show but if you truly are in the art for self defense. Nunchakus are more conceilable, hence more usefull.



Counter argument:

Sword is translatable to stick use either single or double hands, while nunchaku is a silly weapon as an EDC self-defence weapon (not to mention it is often illegal.)

I vote sword, way way more interesting, and it stops you from looking like a Bruce Lee wannabe. 

Lamont


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 4, 2003)

I agree with Mr. Lear- having trained with both, I'd advise the long weapon. You can always pick up the nunchucks later. Plus, unless you plan on carrying the 'chucks everywhere, concealed (if it's even legal in your area), it's better to know how to use a long weapon. You can always find a stick. I actually started with a bo, as my first weapon. 

Both are cool and fun, and I think the sword is more practical, but also there is a spiritual side to swordsmanship I like. My opinion.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 4, 2003)

Also, as you think about catagories of weapons, and yes, I also train with both, there are two types, flexible and rigid.  Sword, staff, spear, Tiger Fork, Monk's Spade, sticks, jo, chinese fan, etc., fall into the "Rigid" or "Inflexible" catagory and are considered "easier" to learn.  When you enter the flexible weapons, Nunchaku are the simplest of the catagory.  2 sectional staff or 3 sectional staff, rope darts, whips, lariat, etc. are more difficult to learn, and hence usually learned later, (in traditional systems.)  

Now in the United States Bruce Lee made a big splash with them and they moved rapidly into the tournament circuit.  Basically an Okinawan weapon, they are different from the Chinese longer weapons, and translated over into all types and styles of Martial Arts.  This does not make the true martial application any easier ... just more popular.    

Most rigid weapons have some aspect that given a lessor degree of difficulty, translates over into the flexible weapons catagory, and vice-vesa, but less so.  

Decide which you want to do, and go for it.  You can always go back and learn the other weapon next.  

Oss!


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 4, 2003)

personally, I'd start with a bo, because long sticks are more likely to be handy (pool cue?) than edged weapons.  after that, I'd pick sword.  nunchaku are cool, but there are fewer people who use the sword, so you'll stand out if you enter a weaps division.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm hardly an authority on weapons, but it seems to me that something like nunchuks has fewer angles of attack available than the more "rigid" weapons.

As far hypothetical self-defense situations go: with a sword, you would only need one hand on your weapon to parry a blow from another weapon.  This could leave your other hand free for another attack.  With nunchuks, you'd need to use both your hands to parry.

But who the hell carries a sword at their side when they go to the ATM at night?


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 5, 2003)

Why not just take up both? They're varied enough to give you a broader range of skills, so there's no realy reason to choose one over the other outright I don't think...although swords are certainly more elegant and ladylike! hehe

If you want to learn to properly fight with one, a sword will take years, nunchucks will take 5 minutes*.

Ian.

* well, in my opinion anyway. All the flashy nunchucks stuff it just for fun, if you want to take someone out with a pair then it's just a flail, which is about the most intuitive weapon you can use. Chamber it, swing it, chamber it etc.. I'm sure some people will disagree though!


----------



## rachel (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I agree with Mr. Lear- having trained with both, I'd advise the long weapon. You can always pick up the nunchucks later. Plus, unless you plan on carrying the 'chucks everywhere, concealed (if it's even legal in your area), it's better to know how to use a long weapon. You can always find a stick. I actually started with a bo, as my first weapon.
> 
> Both are cool and fun, and I think the sword is more practical, but also there is a spiritual side to swordsmanship I like. My opinion. *


 Jill, I agree with you. You make some very good points.It is the spiritual side I'd like to delve into more and I do carry a big stick when I walk or jog because of the loose dogs around here. Learning bo staff or sword would help me use that stick a lot better.  Thanks, everyone.


----------



## nahkohewalker (Jun 5, 2003)

I've been training with nunchuks for about 27 years. The sword is also a very good weapon. But in using both I find that with the nunchuks I can flow alot better with them than the sword but I've only been working with the sword for about 9 months. Control comes with pratice in anything that you do. So what ever you choose as long as you put all of effort into learning that weapon I'm sure that you will do well. Both take time to learn so be patience.


----------



## Elfan (Jun 5, 2003)

Neither is particuarly useful for practical self defense as you are unlikely to find anything like it your natural environment.  Choose whichever one is more fun/you think is cooler.


----------



## roryneil (Jun 5, 2003)

Where do you train for sword? I observed an Aikido class and they did this dumb thing where they are about 20 feet apart and step slowly twords eachother until they tips of the swords are almost touching, and that's about it. Really lame. I would like to find a kendo class, where you take the Shinai (bamboo sword) and really get some contact. Do we have anything like that in the area Mr Billings?
  Also, it seems as though training with a partner is inpractical with nunchuks. With sword, you can use a stick or something else to simulate, have light contact, and "come up short" with a strike. With nunchuks, once you start the arc of your strike at a target, you can't "come up short", as the swing will continue itself. Yes I know there are those foam chuks, but when you get a real pair in your hands your wrists will give out in about two minutes. They are not very realistic.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 5, 2003)

Personally, I like both, but for different reasons.

The nunchucks are great for learning flow, and for learning how to control a more flexible weapon.  It may be a more "intuitive" weapon, but I would argue that it isn't any easier than your basic stick.  With nunchucks, you have to know how to get your weapon back into motion after making contact, how to best move it into position again after you miss, so on and so forth.  It takes a bit of practice, but can be pretty easy to pick up.  After that, it takes the usual "long time" to master...

Sword is at the core of my heart.  There is a beauty and grace about a blade that just can't be beat.  As has been mentioned, sword translates easily into stick (single or double), knife, and even empty hand.  I personally find the sword to be more meditative, and, at the risk of sounding metaphysical, more of an "alive" weapon.  I know plenty of people with swords of all kinds (bokken, practice "beaters", and live blades) that have named their weapons and treat them as old friends/practice partners.  I have yet to see anyone do that with nunchaku...

I would recommend that you learn both, but for different reasons.  As I said, the nunchucks will teach you flow and redirection, and the flexible weapon experience should not be missed.  However, for the meditation, mystique, and general all around applicability, I would recommend the sword.

In any event, have fun with your training!!

Peace--


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 5, 2003)

roryneil,

Good sword training is hard to find.  I was lucky enough to do stuff with Russell Shores (Lung Chi Kwan) and Brian Duffy taught me an Iai-jitsu sword form (I won't call it a kata since it is a series of katas.)  

There is also a Kendo club here in town that another one of Mr. Duffy's students did for years.  He and I worked together re: the shanai and Kendo.  Kendo is like unto foil in fencing, with only limited targets that must be hit appropriatly with correct spirit, to score a point.  This is at the competetive end.  I took fencing in college with foil, epee, and a little saber.  I liked epee better than foil since the entire body is targeted.  Check UT or ACC continuing ed classes for clubs.

Oss!


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey Mike i like to use a nice BIG corked BAT what do you think


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 5, 2003)

... would be my choice!  Forget the cork.  

No seriously, I would like that better than being hit with a shanai.  Those things hurt.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *Hey Mike i like to use a nice BIG corked BAT what do you think *



That is hilarious!  Nothing like a corked bat!  I can't believe that is such a big deal.  :shrug: :asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *Hey Mike i like to use a nice BIG corked BAT what do you think *



I am SOOOOOOsa sorry it resorted to that


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 5, 2003)

I know what you mean, he will be ok 
but i would use it  if i had to, hunter you are a mad man ,if you get to come to NEW JERSEY please come to my school and we can have some fun, i can use you in the teq line with the other guys:asian: :asian:


----------



## KenpoDragon (Jun 5, 2003)

I would say go for the sword. I've been using both weapons for years, I started with the nunchaku  over a decade ago, and the sword about 7 years ago. There are still some "tricks" with the nunchaku that I will not attempt. I've witnessed WAY TOO MANY "accidents" happen. The nunchaku are a beautiful weapon for demos but VERY dangerous. The sword on the other hand is also very nice, but easier to control. Go for the sword first, it will probably take  you years to truly master the nunchaku.

 :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *Hey Mike i like to use a nice BIG corked BAT what do you think *



 :rofl: 

Hey I still got my bat in the front hall- no cork though. Intruders beware.


----------



## DRMiller (Jun 5, 2003)

Unless there is another benefit from sword training other than personal self defense, I don't understand the reason to study it since we are not a society that carries swords at our side any longer.  The same can be said for the chuks also. I have trained with the Nunchukas as part of my RyuKyu Kempo training but prefer Tanbo (Short Sticks). The reason is that in a real situation the likely hood of having something at your disposal to be used as a weapon in the street is much more likely than finding a sword or two sticks on a rope lying around. I know there are traditional reasons for studying these ancient weapons and I don't dispute those who wish to train in them I'm only suggesting that you fully understand why you want to train with a particular weapon and what outcome you desire from it.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 10, 2003)

I began working with nunchaku at around age 12, another Bruce Lee thing.  Had knots on my head til I was 15!!  By the time I got around to formal MA training I was already pretty good with them.  Then I tried out a bokken and then on to katana.  In Va you may as well carry a sword on your hip as nunchuku in your pocket.  You'd get in less trouble for carrying a handgun w/o a permit so training with either weapon is more about just training than practical self defence.  I gotta say that the katana put me into a complete different place.  The mindset is just one that I can't explain.  If you intend to try to let the katana training carry over for self defense then I'd think that it would translate moderately well to a cane which is legal everywhere.

p.s. Rachel, glad to still see you hanging in there and even to be getting deeper into your training.


----------



## J-kid (Jun 11, 2003)

Sword!:samurai:


----------



## rachel (Jun 13, 2003)

Thank you for your help,everyone! My teacher had a nunchuk seminar tonight. My 9 year old daughter went to the kids class and I went to the adult class. There were 3 of us in the adult class. Perfect size class if you ask me. Anyway, I loved it and will do it again. Also, Sensi will be teaching bo staff next week I believe. I think I'll try that too. I asked him about swords already and he's willing to do a class for that too.I'm really immersing myself in this. He said I can help him with the kids classes and I'm currently reading "Living the martial way".I can't imagine life without martial arts. What took me so long?


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 13, 2003)

I highly recommend the *Living the Martial Way*  book.  It is one of the few I recommend on my website.

Good choice.


----------



## rachel (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, I took all 3 seminars. Nunchuks, bo staff and swords. I like them all but the sword is so great. I'm definetly staying with swords. Maybe at our demo next year I can do a sword thing. It's something to shoot for and I have a whole year to learn and immerse myself in it. When my teacher asked if we had any questions I asked when he would have a sword seminar again. He will very soon.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't do Nunhucks, they never felt right to me.
 Swords , now that  is another story.  I enjoy the feel of a sword, its balance, smoothness of motion, and the way the air sounds when one is used.
Also sword motions can be translated to a walking stick (cane)


----------

